# Calling All New Owners Of 250 Rs



## fyrmedc (Jul 17, 2009)

I was looking into the Outback 250 rs and I was wondering what type of options did you opt for and which ones you didn't bother looking at, and why. I think me and my wife are going to bite the bullet either this year or the next on a 250 rs just trying to get as much info as possible, like automobiles is there a better month to buy than others (ie. motivation on dealerships to move TT). Thanks to all that reply and hopefully the next time I post is when my family becomes a proud owner of a Outback, rather than a lurker for all of these years.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, we have a 250RS - bought in 2009 - and the only real option we had to choose from is the interior color; however, since we bought ours at a show, the model purchased had all the extra options included (per the brochure). Since we didn't buy ours from a dealer, I am not sure what may or may not be included. I did read here that someone opted for a larger A/C unit.....

I can tell you that there is a difference between our model and the newer ones. First, in the newer models, the rear slide is electric, where ours is manual and along with that Keystone changed the rear storage area. With ours, we have pass-thru storage across the entire back (this is where our rear support arms are stored, which are not needed on the newer models)...The storage on the newer models is in the rear behind the spare tire.

Despite these few differences, the 250RS has a nice layout and best of all a king bed!!

As far as when to buy? - we purchased ours at a show...If you can wait or can get to a show, I believe you may get a better price and have included options. We waited until the last day (and hour) of the show to make our offer on our 250RS...they also through in a honda generator.....

I am sure others will post and let you know, if any, options are available for the newer models.

Good Luck!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The one option I would add regardless of model, would be a black tank rinser. Either a Quickie Flush or a Tornado. You can either install them your self or have the dealer do it. I have the Tornado and no longer have black tank odor problems since I installed it.

I use mine with the Valterra elbow between the drain valve and sewer hose, letting the water run for 15-30 minutes. The water will run down the elbow for a while then stop. After a few second the "dam" will break and the flow starts again. Stuff will keep coming out for quite some time so I just let it run.


----------



## TimbaJack (Jul 27, 2010)

We ordered a 2011 250rs from our local dealer last week. They didnt have any 2010s on the lot and neither did many of my nearby dealers (MS-LA area). You may get a better price if you find someone that still has a 2010. A couple of dealers actually told me they stopped carrying all manual rear slide models b/c they couldnt sell them, I know the 2011 comes standard with that and I thought the 2010s did as well.

The main option on new ones is the interior color. I also have seen some with the linoleum floor and some with the wood-look floor so we specified which one we wanted. I think that depends on whether it is a '10 or '11 model though, and I assume only the 2010's have the linoleum. All the new ones now come standard with a power awning, although from what I've read many wish they still had the manual one, as electric means its just another thing that will eventually break. I also have seen some with different style aluminum wheels ('10 vs '11?) so you may want to ask your dealer which ones your model will have if you order it and if it matters to you.

We had to ask for the A/C upgrade (13,500 to 15,000 btu) for a couple hundred bucks extra- worth it depending on where you live. This is just a differential cost to swap out units if you order a 2011. In addition to all this, you just have add-ons/mods to make once you get it. We are having our dealer install maxxair vent fan, elect. tongue jack, and slide out awnings. Good luck and it seems most are happy with their 250rs, I'll find out in about 7 more weeks when ours arrives!


----------



## sdizzyday (Feb 13, 2008)

thefulminator said:


> The one option I would add regardless of model, would be a black tank rinser. Either a Quickie Flush or a Tornado. You can either install them your self or have the dealer do it. I have the Tornado and no longer have black tank odor problems since I installed it.
> 
> I use mine with the Valterra elbow between the drain valve and sewer hose, letting the water run for 15-30 minutes. The water will run down the elbow for a while then stop. After a few second the "dam" will break and the flow starts again. Stuff will keep coming out for quite some time so I just let it run.


All 2010+ OB's have the black tank flush.
We bought from Lakeshore and all 'options'(Designer & Comfort package), are standard for the OB's that they order. You only choose interior color. They have 'dealer options' such as power tongue jack, equallizer hitches, slide awnings, scotchguarding, ect.
We ordered in the fall, so the price was $1000 lower than the following spring, but delivery was in March anyway. Worked out great for us.
We LOVE our 250, and I am sure you will love yours too.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

All the new Outbacks only come with one option and that is interior color, and the only place to buy is from Marci at Lakeshoe in Mi.


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

We got ours in Moonlight from Marci.

Electric Tongue Jack
Dinette Slide Awning
Vent Cover for Kitchen Vent
Large Rear step handle (to match the front one)
E2 Hitch

When I got it home 
I put Nitrogen in all 5 tires.
LCD Mount for the front TV (by bunk beds)

I have the aluminum wheels, and my comforter is different than the other ones I have seen in moonlight, but I love the unit. I am actually posting this from inside it right now, we are camping.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

2011 250RS Moonlight interior,dinette awning,kitchen vent cover,Equilizer E-4 hitch and the best price was from Lakeshore RV.


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

svinc said:


> We got ours in Moonlight from Marci.
> 
> Electric Tongue Jack
> Dinette Slide Awning
> ...


Diddo for us too. Lakeshore is the place to buy for price, they stomp a mud hole in the other dealers you know what.
We drive from Denver to Muskegon in a couple weeks to pick her up. Can't wait, counting the day's like an inmate counting the days to get out. yeeehaw!


----------

